# acpi_tz0: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-269.0C)



## Deleted member 2077 (Apr 6, 2012)

This is an older system with FreeBSD 9.0 i386


```
CPU: Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU                1200MHz (1193.21-MHz 686-class CPU)
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
```

I'm getting some messages about absurd values from acpi.  I searched around for this and it seems my BIOS is giving the OS bad values?  I have the latest bios reversion.  It's an old and outdated system, so probably 0 chance of getting any more updates/fixes.

I guess it's not hurting anything?  Is there a way to disable this monitoring?  I still want acpi [I think?], so still build it in my kernel.


```
acpi0: <PTLTD   RSDT> on motherboard
acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
acpi0: reservation of 100000, 1ff00000 (3) failed
acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x1008-0x100b on acpi0
cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
acpi_button0: <Power Button> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: <Thermal Zone> on acpi0
acpi_tz0: _CRT value is absurd, ignored (-263.7C)
acpi_tz0: _PSV value is absurd, ignored (-273.2C)
acpi_tz0: _ACx value is absurd, ignored (-266.7C)
atrtc0: <AT realtime clock> port 0x70-0x71 irq 8 on acpi0
attimer0: <AT timer> port 0x40-0x43 irq 0 on acpi0
atkbdc0: <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi0
fdc0: <floppy drive controller> port 0x3f0-0x3f5,0x3f7 irq 6 drq 2 on acpi0
acpi_throttle0: <ACPI CPU Throttling> on cpu0
acpi_tz0: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-269.0C)
acpi_tz0: _TMP value is absurd, ignored (-269.0C)
```


----------



## wblock@ (Apr 7, 2012)

I've got a Compaq machine here that does that.  Pentium D, so it's hard to get motivated to work on it.

There's a chapter in the Handbook that talks about modifying buggy ACPI implementations.  It doesn't give a lot of details, but there is an freebsd-acpi mailing list also.


----------

